# HP Pavilion DV2418nr has black screen after sleep mode. Won't start up again.



## scottv (Nov 1, 2005)

I have HP Pavilion dv2000 series laptop. Yesterday i put the computer to sleep and when I tried to get back on, the screen stayed black and nothing could turn on the screen again. THe keyboard keys don't seem to function when i press them. All the lights are still blue though. I turned the computer off, then on again and the screen is black...doesn't even show the POST screen.

Today I tried once again to start up the laptop and it turned on fine, I logged in and I used it for 10 minutes, then put it back to sleep.....now the same problem is occuring.

Does anyone know what is wrong? I have tried to connect it to a CRT monitor and press the shortcut fn+f4 but nothing happens either. The screen stays black.


----------



## scottv (Nov 1, 2005)

Dang it still is like that.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Have you checked this doc out? 

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?docname=c01087277&lc=en&cc=us


----------



## scottv (Nov 1, 2005)

It turns on if you leave it off for a very very long time, then goes black again if u put it to sleep or do anything to turn off the monitor.

I guess I will assume it's a problem like in your link?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Check the link out... may be your system is one of those affected. Should that be the case, call HP.


----------



## kyaw (Oct 3, 2008)

Remove the battery and put it back after 15 minuts.


----------



## modestd (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah mine just started doing it this week as well. I have a dv2000. That link does not apply as far as I can tell to the dv2000 series in terms of the problem that scott and I am having.


----------



## SandTiger (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a Thinkpad T61 and I'm having the same exact issue. So far, can't find any solution even after upgrading every driver I can think of. Hope someone finds a fix for this soon, its very frustrating.


----------



## EDSpivey (Jan 15, 2009)

can someone tell me how to get my computer to turn back on??


----------



## gng007 (Aug 31, 2009)

Scottv,

I have the EXACT same problem with my HP Pavilion dv2000 laptop. It just started today. I closed the lid, it went into sleep mode as expected, and when I opened the lid the screen remained black. I held down the power button to force a shutdown, then powered up again, but the screen remained black still even though it appeared the computer was starting up normally . . I just couldn't see anything. I continued to hold down the power button to shut down, then power back up, until finally the screen started working on about the 4th time. Once it was up and running normally again, I closed the lid and it did the same thing - went to sleep, but wouldn't the screen remained black when the lid was opened. Yes, my computer has narcolepsy.

Anyway, I called HP support and they told me that they would fix the problem for free. They are sending me packaging in which I can send in my laptop. I hope it works out ok. We'll see I guess.


----------

